# FR: Quel est le X qui + mode



## Icetrance

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Considérons la phrase suivante: _"Quelle est la relation qui puisse exister entre toutes les religions monothéistes"?_ 

Cette phrase ne me choque pas du tout, mais pour ma part, j'aurais dit tout naturellement "qui peut exister parmi les toutes religions", et non pas "puisse exister." 

En anglais, on traduirait cette phrase par: "What is the possible relationship among all the monotheistic religions?"

Merci d'avance de votre assistance.


----------



## Enitram

Moi, j'aurais dit qui pourrait exister, conditionnel, pour indiquer l'éventualité de cette relation. Mais qui peut exister, présent, ne me choque pas. Par contre *qui puisse* n'est pas bon, ça c'est sûr 

Martine


----------



## Icetrance

Merci énormément de votre commentaire.

"Qui puisse exister" ici ne me choque pas vraiment, mais je pensais que c'est bien incorrect. À ma grande surprise, il est des locuteurs natifs du français qui emploient très mal le subjonctif, et ce, un grand problème pour les non-natifs qui tentent de maîtriser le subjonctif. Je ne devrais pourtant pas leur montrer du doigt, compte tenu du fait que je ne parle pas parfaitement ma propre langue non plus (loin s'en faut).


----------



## janpol

c'est l'emploi du condiitionnel qui me semble la meilleure solution


----------



## Fred_C

Enitram said:


> Moi, j'aurais dit qui pourrait exister, conditionnel, pour indiquer l'éventualité de cette relation. Mais qui peut exister, présent, ne me choque pas. Par contre *qui puisse* n'est pas bon, ça c'est sûr



Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Il s'agit d'un subjonctif restrictif dans une relative. On l'emploie quand on doute de l'existence de l'antécédent.
un autre exemple simple : "Je cherche un médicament qui guérisse ma toux".
Avec "qui guérit", ce serait grammaticalement incorrect, mais vous le trouverez tout de même très très souvent : Cet emploi tombe en effet en désuétude dans certaines régions de France, mais son oubli est une faute, je crois.


----------



## janpol

Tu as sans doute raison, Fred... Je trouvais que le subjonctif sonnait plutôt bien sans parvenir totalement à le justifier. Ceci dit, le fait que le subj. convienne n'exclut pas automatiquement la possibilité d'employer le conditionnel


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il me semble que "peut, pourrait et puisse" sont acceptables, mais qu'ils indiquent pour chacun d'eux une nuance de gradation de la possibilité d'exister.

_ 1 - Quelle est la relation qui peut exister entre toutes les religions monothéistes ? (qui peut exister en l'état actuel des relations)

2 - __Quelle est la relation qui pourrait exister entre toutes les religions monothéistes (qui pourrait exister si une certaine condition était remplie)

3 - __Quelle est la relation qui puisse exister entre toutes les religions monothéistes (il n'en existe apparemment pas, mais peut-on en trouver une ?)._


----------



## Enitram

il me semble qu'avec la question quelle est, le subjonctif ne marche pas, dans ce cas. Alors que "Y a-t-il une relation qui puisse" est correct. 

Pour reprendre l'exemple du médicament, Il ne me semble pas correct de dire "quel est le médicament qui puisse soigner ma toux".

Mais bon...je ne soutiendrais pas une thèse.

Martine


----------



## janpol

Je "sens" "quel est le médicament qui puisse soigner ma toux" comme incorrect (le fait que je pose la question présuppose que ce médicament existe et que je demande seulement son nom. Et "puisse" conduit à douter de cette existence, c'est donc contradictoire.)
Par contre "je cherche un médicament qui puisse..." me semble tout à fait acceptable : nous savons qu'il existe des chercheurs  qui ne trouvent jamais = je cherche" et "puisse" expriment le même doute, la contradiction a disparu.


----------



## Icetrance

Je vous suis tres bien la (ca devient d'ailleurs tres naturel pour moi). Ce que je ne comprends pourtant pas, c'est l'emploi du subjonctif dans l'exemple, "Quelle est la relation qui puisse exister entre les religions monotheistes?" (mon exemple d'origine). En quoi est-il justifie ici?

Desole, mais je ne peux pas faire les accents sur cet ordinateur (vous savez tous que je les mets toujours quand il faut)


----------



## Fred_C

Enitram said:


> il me semble qu'avec la question quelle est, le subjonctif ne marche pas, dans ce cas. Alors que "Y a-t-il une relation qui puisse" est correct.
> Pour reprendre l'exemple du médicament, Il ne me semble pas correct de dire "quel est le médicament qui puisse soigner ma toux".
> Mais bon...je ne soutiendrais pas une thèse.


 
Je vois...
Vous avez raison, il me semble. Votre phrase suppose que ce médicament existe, puisque vous demandez lequel c'est. Ce qui explique qu'on ne puisse pas employer le subjonctif.

Peut-être existe-t-il des exemples où le doute de l'existence (ou au contraire sa réalité) soit moins évidente, et où l'emploi du subjonctif soit simplement une affaire de style ?

La phrase "Quelle est la relation qui puisse exister entre les religions ..." n'en est-elle pas un exemple ? (une sorte d'anacoluthe rhétorique...)


----------



## itka

> Peut-être existe-t-il des exemples où le doute de l'existence (ou au contraire sa réalité) soit moins évidente, et où l'emploi du subjonctif soit simplement une affaire de style ?



Ta question peut être ?

_Peut-être existe-t-il des exemples où le doute de l'existence [...] *soit* simplement une affaire de style ?

Peut-être existe-t-il des exemples où le doute de l'existence [...] *est* simplement une affaire de style ?_


----------



## Fred_C

Merci d'avoir suivi!

Je l'avais fait un peu exprès


----------



## Icetrance

Donc, on peut dire "Quelle est relation qui puisse exister entre les religions monotheistes" pour mettre en valeur les doutes du locuteur par rapport a cette existence." 

Dans ce cas-ci, c'est bel et bien justifie. C'est ca que vous me dites-la?

Au passage, je ne peux pas faire d'accents sur cet ordi...pas avant mercredi. Il faudra faire sans!


----------



## Nicomon

Le subjonctif ne me viendrait pas spontanément non plus. Je pense comme Martine, conditionnel ou présent. 
Cela me semble plus évident si on remplace _quelle est la relation_ _qui _par _quelle relation pourrait/peut exister._ 
Quoique je contournerais peut-être le problème en écrivant _quelle est la relation possible/éventuelle._

Même chose pour le médicament_. Quel (est le) médicament (qui) peut/pourrait_

Si je doute qu'il existe mais que j'aimerais bien qu'un chercheur le trouve ou l'invente... conditionnel :_ je cherche un médicament qui pourrait (enfin) guérir/ guérirait xxxx. _
Je conviens que le subjonctif conviendrait (no pun intended ) aussi, mais encore là, je n'aime pas. 
Si le truc miracle existe mais que j'ai oublié le nom : _quel est le meilleur médicament pour soigner une vilaine toux / quel est le médicament qui peut soigner/soignera ma vilaine toux. _

Peut-être existe-t-il une règle de grammaire qui est/soit simple à suivre?  (ici, je mettrais le présent ou je supprimerais qui + verbe être)


----------



## janpol

"quelle est la relation qui puisse exister..." = je "sens" très mal cette phrase. On pourrait faire l"économie de "est la" et de "qui", il reste "quelle relation puisse exister..." qui est tout à fait incorrecte.
Par contre, sur le modèle de "je cherche un médicament qui puisse..." , "je cherche une relation qui puisse exister..." me paraît possible.


----------



## itka

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. Le subjonctif est "induit" par le verbe qui précède :
_je cherche..., je souhaite connaître..., j'aimerais rencontrer..., une personne qui... un médicament qui...une secrétaire qui..._ et ensuite, le verbe est au subjonctif.

Dans la question : _quelle est la relation qui...?_ le verbe ne peut pas être au subjonctif. C'est une simple question, je n'affirme rien, fût-ce _(c'est Janpol qui va être content !)_ avec doute et au subjonctif.

Si on dit _"Il existe un médicament qui...." _on peut avoir que l'indicatif ou le conditionnel. C'est une assertion de ma part.

Lorsqu'on hasarde une hypothèse : _"Peut-être existe-t-il un médicament qui peut/pourrait/puisse..."_---> le doute permet l'emploi d'un subjonctif,

A la forme négative, de même : _"Il n'existe pas de médicament qui..."_ le subjonctif reste possible, mais personnellement, je préfère un bon indicatif ou un conditionnel.

Ainsi, selon le verbe, la forme et même la sémantique des autres mots de la phrase ("mots" exprimant le doute ou au contraire, la certitude) on peut ou pas "supporter" un subjonctif.

Difficile dans ces conditions de donner des règles !

Ce ne sont pas des citations mais je n'ai pas vraiment inventé tout cela, je tire ma science de "Le subjonctif en français contemporain" _Marcel Cohen_, SEDS, Paris, 1965.


----------

